# Elonex eBook Reader 511EB



## Daisy-Boo (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi fellow Chrons

I discovered today that a local chainstore will be selling the Elonex eBook Reader. It's quite pricey at R2500 (+/- US$355 or 247 EUR) but I can afford it if I save for a couple of months. 

Have any of you heard of or used this ebook reader? 

An article on a local tech website

Elonex


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 5, 2010)

I must get me a book reader, but the trouble is all the formats! My phone supports epub format, which seems to be a newish format (most sites have it listed as Beta), but many use HTML or txt or pdf format! (The Sony PSP can act as a reader, using its browswr to read html pages offline)
The kindle uses its own format, .amz I think. Also some readers have built in lights for night reading, while most seem to favour doing without a light meaning you have to buy one seperately! (The Kindle has no reader, same with this Elonex I believe, but Sony's readers do)
Also Creative Labs will have one out soon thats also able to read magazines and other full colour content.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Mar 6, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> I must get me a book reader, but the trouble is all the formats! ...



That's one of my concerns too, as well as restrictions on where one can buy ebooks.



AE35Unit said:


> Also Creative Labs will have one out soon thats also able to read magazines and other full colour content.



I bought the January edition of BBC Focus magazine today and there is a good review of four eReaders: Sony Reader Pocket Edition, Kindle, Interead Cool-Er and iRex iLiad Book.

The iRex is their Best Buy, though its also the most expensive model. However, they note in the article that Asus is rumoured to be launching the Asus Eee Reader. I'd rather check out the Asus and Creative models first before splashing out on such a major purchase.


----------



## The Ace (Mar 6, 2010)

I know what you mean about the formats.  Apart from my browser and office, I need a pdf reader and microsoft reader to access my ebooks.


----------



## ktabic (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the formats thing is pretty much sorted. The DRM part is somewhat more hazy (thanks to Apple)
ePub is generally accepted as the future ebook format, supported by Apple, Sony and most other readers (exception being Amazons Kindle) and (AFAICT) most publishers as well. It's an open standard, so anyone can use it without charge. It is also just a zip container for xml/html files.

The Adobe DRM system for ePubs seems to be the most supported DRM system (exceptions, Amazons Kindle and Apple iPad and maybe other Apples), but hopefully DRM systems won't last for long (there are already ways around all the current ones).


----------

